# What's the best kernel to run on aosp roms



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Can someone post links to the most current to help others


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

jsuli said:


> Can someone post links to the most current to help others


My personal preference is imoseyon's kernels located HERE

Another really good one is nerozehl's dream kernel HERE It is based off of imoseyon's kernel


----------



## determinato (Jun 15, 2011)

imoseyon, by far.


----------



## omg.beav (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you tried the Slayher's stock kernal on the last two version of CM7? It's the bee's knees. It'll OC to 1800 and has double the battery life for me than any of the earlier build.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

Previously I was running nerozehl's kernels, however ever since Slayher has overclocked and made improvements to his stock kernel I've stuck with that and the battery life seams pretty nice, still not amazing but between 8 and 10 hours isn't to bad.


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

slayher's RC0.6 Stock Kernel BY FAR.. Amazing battery life and I just got a 3600 Quadrant score.. I've never even touch 2500 on anything, Sense, GB, or anything..

It's great stuff..


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Slayher's stock has been *****in' since RC0.4 running at stock 1024/245 ondemand


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

The stock kernel in Slayher's CM builds have been really good lately. But I had to pick one that isn't stock... I'd use imoseyon's kernels.


----------



## jsuli (Jun 13, 2011)

Currently I'm on cm7 rc0.6 using slather kernel that can be downloaded in this site! Its great and thanks devs!!


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

Slayher's stock for right meow until something better comes along.


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

Imoseyon new kernel is the best out there and with Speedtweak it just makes it sweeter. Got 17hrs out of my last battery charge was a 36% with moderate/heavy use yesterday. As of last night I guess he is releasing a newer version very soon.


----------



## Djenks24 (Jun 20, 2011)

Been using stock just to see if there will be any improvements. Downloading imoseyon's kernel now. Will report back.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Imoseyon's kernel is pretty good, do is dreamkernel, so is stock.

Im also compiling a kernel for AOSP roms right now, so we'll see how tht goes.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would have to go with Slayher's stock or imoseyon's leankernel. dreamkernel is based off of leankernel... so same difference.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

waiting on Drods kernel hes been pimpin it pretty hard on twitter...come on drod!


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

+1 on stock kernal and dream kernel.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

Drods new kernel just dropped.


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

KangBang works quite well


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

drod's KangBang is great. been using it since Friday... highly recommended. Will need to do more thorough testing to see how the battery life stacks up against leankernel.


----------



## lazdog23 (Jun 27, 2011)

Drod2169 .6 kangbang kernel is rock solid


----------

